# Need to find hook up adaptor in Calpe



## jacquigem (Oct 27, 2018)

Hi need to find a new 2 pin adapter for hook up cable. Anyone know anywhere in Calpe or around ?


----------



## witzend (Oct 27, 2018)

I don,t know about Spain but I,ve seen them on Super Market shelves in France


----------



## jacquigem (Oct 27, 2018)

***** said:


> Can you not go to a DIY shop and just buy a plug and fit it to your existing wire.
> Might be a lot quicker!



Eureka !! just put an english end on hook up cable plugged it into a spanish adaptor which fitted power socket and everything live ! Time for a beer , thank you so much !


----------



## kenspain (Oct 27, 2018)

jacquigem said:


> Hi need to find a new 2 pin adapter for hook up cable. Anyone know anywhere in Calpe or around ?



Have got the storm now down there up in my area very bad now 
:boat: need one of these if it don,t stop


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 27, 2018)

*Storm ?*

We enter Spain tomorrow....kindly ask the storm to go elsewhere please !! Will be north of Alicante for at least two weeks actually...no guesses where LOL !! Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Oct 27, 2018)

*Chinese shop*



jacquigem said:


> Hi need to find a new 2 pin adapter for hook up cable. Anyone know anywhere in Calpe or around ?



....all things electrical...go to the local "China Shop" they're all over in Spain..there like the cheap pound shop in blighty. Using the "adapter" solution you describe won't always fit in Spanish sockets as recess can be tight. You can buy EHU to Spanish/French proper adapter quite cheaply....Maja


----------



## Sunshineseeker (Oct 28, 2018)

Hi, Would it be possible for one of you:tongue: kind folk to post picture of said plug/adapter. Are they available to buy in the UK as we are going down to Spain shortly and thinking could make up short length adapter with spanish fitting at one end and UK female adapter at other then can use my normal cables. Also are fittings for ehu al the same across Europe. Cheers all


----------



## Sunshineseeker (Oct 28, 2018)

Cheers ***** will order one up now. Have to order some lpg conversion bits at same time.:wave:


----------



## witzend (Oct 28, 2018)

Sunshineseeker said:


> Hi, we are going down to Spain shortly and can use my normal cables. Also are fittings for ehu al the same across Europe. Cheers all



Just 2 sorts our blue plug and their 2 pin type. Don't forget that it's not unusual to need 30 mtrs or more of ehu lead as a lot of sites have a central ehu point to serve several vans


----------

